# Minimum bid for lots



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

What is the minimum you guys charge for small lots. I have a hard time bidding less on lots than I would make on driveways. $35 to plow and $20 to salt a lot seems really low to me even when they are so small. 

Whats your cheapest lot?


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

who cares about a minimum in price, figure out your expenses and come up with a price as to how much you want to profit on that lot. Your not going to bid 5000 for a lot the size of a few driveways just cause its commercial and you think you should have a minimum.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You have to charge a minimum of an hour no matter the size IMHO.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm wondering the same thing, just looked at one for a management company that is 8 parking spots, no driveway, just 8 spots on an alley. There's no way to justify charging a minimum of an hour for a lot like that, but drivetime to and from the closest jobs is probably going to have to be figured in.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

IMO you need to look at the small stuff in terms of VALUE to the customer.

Doesn't matter if the plowing only takes 5-10 minutes, or your salt rig will only be there 1-2 minutes throwing 100-150lbs of bulk.

What is the value, or what is that service worth to the customer.

Someone still needs to get up at 1:00am and drive the insured truck to the site (while getting paid to do so) that has the product (that you pre-paid for), inspect the site and make the judgment call on what needs to be done. The list goes on and on......billing, postage for the invoicing, office staff......much to add to this list.

I doesn't really matter if it's right next door to another site, don't short change yourself.

$35 to plow and $20 to salt is too low.......you should be able to double those numbers for your minimum chage on the very small sites.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

got-h2o;797390 said:


> You have to charge a minimum of an hour no matter the size IMHO.


Whew, my hourly rate is about $130. That would not fly here in good ole' highest unemployment rate in the USA Michigan. I would love to charge a minimum like that and get it but that is not going to happen.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

TCLA;797430 said:


> *$35 to plow and $20 to salt is too low.......you should be able to double those numbers for your minimum chage on the very small sites.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Im glad to hear you say that since your operation stretches into my area. I don't need any more lowballing competition that's for sure.
> 
> Hey TCLA if you need someone to take care of anything out here let me know.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

pm sent...........:waving:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

establish your costs then decide your profit margin.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

terrapro;797482 said:


> Whew, my hourly rate is about $130. That would not fly here in good ole' highest unemployment rate in the USA Michigan. I would love to charge a minimum like that and get it but that is not going to happen.


I heard 15% unemployement today.

But it depends on the business you are plowing for. Apartments are still getting the rent money. Liquor stores are still selling beer. Gas stations are still selling fuel. Small shops that sell hot tubes or craft stores might not be doing that great. So it depends.

You can still do a 1/2 hour rate for a min if you wanted to. You have to determine your own min.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

For one lot, 20 to 30 minute minimum. (whatever your hourly is)

but if there are a couple lots right next door, or you are already there, $25 is like free money.

I do a BUNCH of small lots right downtown. And i charge very little for each lot. Because they take less than 5 minutes to do. But the drive time is like 1 minute.
I can do a bunch of them and everyone else comes in bidding 1 hour minimum or whatever.

$25/lot at 10 minutes per lot is 6 lots an hour is $150/hour.

It can work.

Don't send an invoice every time, track it and send one a month. $25/lot, once a week is $100 a month for about 40 minutes worth of work.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

LoneCowboy;798742 said:


> For one lot, 20 to 30 minute minimum. (whatever your hourly is)
> 
> but if there are a couple lots right next door, or you are already there, $25 is like free money.
> 
> ...


I only invoice per month and have a hard time doing that sometimes. $25 is waaaay cheap. The thread started because I was looking at a basically 4 push lot(parking on either side and a lane in the middle) with no backdragging and a quick stoop to shovel. Well it is on my normal route and would've added a whole 5min to my time for everything. I bid it at $40per push and $25 for salt, $65 for 5min seemed reasonable to me. Even at that I bet someone will do it cheaper.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a lot that takes around 20 minutes to do and I charge $60 per push, sanding is the same price so 2 inches plowed and sanded is $120, I have 4 lots like this and a bunch of drives that range from $30 to $75 per push, and if they want to be sanded then it doubles.


----------

